# 1941 Mercury Pacemaker Restoration project



## slope pilot (Oct 20, 2012)

Im new to old bikes, this was my Grandmas bike, I think its a 1941 Mercury Pacemaker.
The serial number is MF 13736, all in a straight line. Any help would be appreciated. I have all parts except spokes and hubs and rear sprocket. I have the original horn and headlight parts, D battery operated, and some Stuart Warner floating hubs! Steel fenders also. Im in the middle of primering the bike and hope to be finished by Xmas.
 Thanks in advance, Dave 
Oh yeah, anybody got a line on where to get a replacement lens for the front head light?


----------



## slope pilot (Oct 22, 2012)

MAYBE someone will have an idea when the paint is all done and the bike built
Dave
paints this weekend when it warms up


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 22, 2012)

You are correct in what you have and it's an exceptional bicycle having a VERY rare fenderlight.
There are some threads on the cabe that discuss the repop lenses...maybe labman or JAFCO makes them?
What color or you going with, are you trying to mimic the original scheme of your model?
Chris


----------



## slope pilot (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for your comments, Im going to do the original paint, maroon and off white, my dad wrote the color pattern down before it was brush painted awful green to preserve i from rust. I used aircraft remover to strip it and its down to bare metal with ease. I then used rustoleum automotive primer for bare metal and now to do a little sanding and ready for paint.
All parts pics later today.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 22, 2012)

Where did you get the aircraft stripper?
Advance Auto stopped carrying it and Lowes doesn't have it either?
Good stuff that is less gooey.
Chris


----------



## slope pilot (Oct 22, 2012)

I got it at Auto Zone, CA. works in 10 min. Heres the parts pictures....
Notice the original horn guts and diaphram, it should work all stock, the light shroud and its original guts and bulb! Oh and notice the gooseneck how it has those groved lines on the sides? I hadnt seen that yet anywhere Ive looked over past month. Another interesting item is that square piece of steel for a kickstand that mount behind the cranks. Whats all your thoughts, I think its all original and it didnt have a rack but a rear fender reflector and I stil got that too. Heres the pics...


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 22, 2012)

*Talk about rare...*

I think we would all love to see some close ups of that elusive front fender light...we've only seen it in the advertisements. And welcome to our crazy world.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 22, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Where did you get the aircraft stripper?
> Advance Auto stopped carrying it and Lowes doesn't have it either?
> Good stuff that is less gooey.
> Chris




Chris, I noticed Rustoleum brand aircraft stripper in my Walmart yesterday in the auto section with Auto Rustoleum paints.  _ Gary


----------



## slope pilot (Oct 22, 2012)

fordsnake said:


> I think we would all love to see some close ups of that elusive front fender light...we've only seen it in the advertisements. And welcome to our crazy world.




I can do that for you, and any other close ups or angles just say the word. Im glad to help and be helped! Here you go....


----------



## slope pilot (Nov 1, 2012)

*Original paint scheme*

Ok, I found the original paint scheme that my dad wrote down back in 1973 when i was just 2! I didnt find a close enough match to the original paint, maroon/burgundy, in a rattle can, so I asked my wife what color she would like since the bike is a girls bike. She chose blue and white, I picked up a nice metallic blue thats not to heavy on the metallic. In my dads paint schemes drawings notice the tank is reverse painted, I like it. I will paint the bike the original paint scheme using the blue and white starting tommorw at noon! Now to find a chrome shop around here for some of the other parts and hardware!


----------



## labman (Nov 2, 2012)

*pacemaker lens*



slope pilot said:


> Im new to old bikes, this was my Grandmas bike, I think its a 1941 Mercury Pacemaker.
> The serial number is MF 13736, all in a straight line. Any help would be appreciated. I have all parts except spokes and hubs and rear sprocket. I have the original horn and headlight parts, D battery operated, and some Stuart Warner floating hubs! Steel fenders also. Im in the middle of primering the bike and hope to be finished by Xmas.
> Thanks in advance, Dave
> Oh yeah, anybody got a line on where to get a replacement lens for the front head light?




Hello Dave        I have the replacement lens  for that headlight  my email is ( mburden@woh.rr.com )    Mike


----------



## slope pilot (Nov 7, 2012)

*Hubs needed for this bike*

Both hubs and a coaster brake, anybody got the original or something close? Im gonna lace up my original rims but I need hubs and spokes
Thanks, Dave
paints more today


----------



## slope pilot (Nov 7, 2012)

*teaser*

Laid down some white, I think I may throw a clear coat on the to shine up the blue some more, or maybe not. Heres a sample of my stripping, steel wooling, primering, wet sanding an 2 finish coats.


----------



## labman (Nov 13, 2012)

*Mercury lens*

David   I need your shipping address to ship the lens    (mburden@woh.rr.com)   Thanks


----------



## slope pilot (Nov 18, 2012)

*Original Horn restored!*

My dad took it home and restored it and got it working again.
Ahhh, the honks of 1941


----------



## slope pilot (Nov 26, 2012)

*Frame Painted*

Ready for clear coat, I left the front of the neck with some original paint since it will be covered anyway


----------

